#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  ΙΚΑ σε Εξοικονομώ Κατ' Οίκον ΙΙ

## P.A.

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά,

Σε έργο με ΕΕΜΚ και απογραφή στο ΙΚΑ τους ανέβασα την ΑΠΔ όπως μου την έστειλε η λογίστρια, το αντίγραφο αποδεικτικού υποβολής δήλωσης, την απόδειξη εξόφλησης των εισφορών σε τράπεζα, και το έντυπο  απόδοσης ΑΜΟΕ του έργου όταν το δήλωσα στο ΙΚΑ.

Μετά τον 1ο έλεγχο μου απάντησαν ως εξής:


*ΕΙΣΦΟΡΕΣ ΙΚΑ* , ΕΚΚΡΕΜΟΤΗΤΑ : Παρακαλούμε αναρτήστε την Αναλυτική Περιοδική Δήλωση (όχι αντίγραφο).
Αφού η ΑΠΔ είναι μόνο ηλεκτρονική και δεν έχει σφραγίδες  δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.

 Το ΙΚΑ δεν μου την σφραγίζει λέει γιατί είναι όλη η διαδικασία ηλεκτρονική και δεν παρεμβαίνει.

Έχει κάποιος παρόμοια εμπειρία?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Πάρε μια φωτογραφία της οθόνης του υπολογιστή σου, όπου θα εμφανίζεται η ΑΠΔ και ανέβασέ την.
Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα εκτύπωσης της ΑΠΔ από τον ιστότοπο του ΙΚΑ. Αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα εκτύπωσης, τότε θα την "εκτυπώσεις" σε pdf.

----------


## P.A.

Τελικώς αυτό που έκανα ήταν να βάλω τον ιδιοκτήτη να υπογράψει επί του εντύπου και έγινε δεκτό.

----------

Xάρης

----------

